# September 1 Gold Spot Challenge



## Rag and Bone (Aug 21, 2008)

Closest prediction to gold spot on September 1 wins a shiny, new Pentium Pro CPU

-1 prediction per contestant

-No international restrictions

-Predictions must be submitted on this post by Sunday (Aug. 24, 2008)

-Winning gold spot prediction judged by NYMEX close 9/1/08

-All Gold Refining Forum Members with some history and multiple posts are eligible. (No proxy predictions :evil: )

-Winning Spot prediction will be judged "Price is Right" style. 
....predictions exceeding spot automaticaly disqualified
...you must be the closest predictor BELOW spot value to win. 


Good Luck!


----------



## Oz (Aug 21, 2008)

Ummm..... are not the markets closed that monday?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 21, 2008)

Dang!  

Good eye Oz

Make it the second of Sept.

9/2/08


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 21, 2008)

Finally, I can participate in a contest!

I'll take $867

Steve


----------



## agpodt77339 (Aug 22, 2008)

$864.32


----------



## Buzz (Aug 22, 2008)

$856.32


----------



## whitesid (Aug 22, 2008)

$907


----------



## hungry (Aug 22, 2008)

$833.00


----------



## junkelly (Aug 22, 2008)

832.00

-junkelly


----------



## OMG (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll take 1 dollar bob.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2008)

Me thinks 805.06

Jim


----------



## Noxx (Aug 23, 2008)

I go for 847$US. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## istari9 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll take $750.00 

Thanks, Ray


----------



## Husker (Aug 24, 2008)

$783 for me.

Good luck to all. 

Jim.


----------



## Oz (Aug 24, 2008)

$869.00


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Aug 24, 2008)

$817.45 for me!!!! :wink: 

Glynn

I was gonna put down 823.00 but I will go low! :roll:


----------



## Scott2357 (Aug 24, 2008)

$842


----------



## Shecker (Aug 24, 2008)

$898 with possible adjustment for wind and elevation.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Aug 24, 2008)

$819.00


----------



## scrapman1077 (Aug 24, 2008)

$835


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 25, 2008)

$833


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry warut. You missed the deadline.

No more predictions.

Thanks to everyone for playing along. We'll see what happens next week.


----------



## Seamus (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll say $815.27

You can always tell an Irishman,
but you can't tell him much.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 25, 2008)

It seems that many folks think that gold will fall again... why so ?


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Aug 25, 2008)

Noxx,

 I think they aren't finished manipulating the price to where they want it. They being, the guys that actually run everything important in this country.

larry


----------



## Noxx (Aug 25, 2008)

Ya, I suppose...

I've been told that there is a long lineup at Kitco (a major PMs buyer here)

Like if everyone is trying to sell.


----------



## Oz (Aug 25, 2008)

Noxx,

I do know there are long waits with Kitco to get delivery if you are buying gold or silver.
But are you saying there is a long lineup at Kitco to sell gold and silver as well?


----------



## Noxx (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's busy only to sell PMs. It's probably busy in buying and selling. Surely a lot of precious metals are moving these times


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2008)

does anyone know what the price was/is?


----------



## Noxx (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol I did not even look at it !


----------



## Noxx (Sep 2, 2008)

It was a little bit lower than 820$, nearly 819$-818$

Absolutsecurity is very close :!:



Absolutsecurity said:


> $817.45 for me!!!! :wink:
> 
> Glynn
> 
> I was gonna put down 823.00 but I will go low! :roll:


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Sep 2, 2008)

It dropped 25.20 today. I told you they weren't done fooling with it. It is at 804.70. There is a worldwide shortage of silver and gold and the prices are going down???????????? Go figure that one.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks like $804.90 is the magic number. 

:arrow: Husker is the grand champion with a bid of $783 :!: 

Well done, sir.

Everyone else check your bid to make sure.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Sep 2, 2008)

NAAAA! :x Thats sucks! It should have been how ever gets the closest! :roll: :wink: 

At least that way I would have won! LOL!!!!!!!!!! 8) :lol: 

Glynn


----------



## Husker (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutsecurity said:


> NAAAA! :x Thats sucks! It should have been how ever gets the closest! :roll: :wink:
> 
> At least that way I would have won! LOL!!!!!!!!!! 8) :lol:
> 
> Glynn




Dont think so. james122964 posted


> Me thinks 805.06



Now THAT is close, but would not make Bob Barker happy.

Jim.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Sep 3, 2008)

DAM!!!!!!!!!!   LOL! :lol: 

Cqant get much closer than the right # there HUH!!!!!!!!!!  

Glynn


----------



## Husker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks RnB. The chip*s* (yes plural) just arrived. Talk about over and beyond. A 6x86 Cyrix also. SWEET!

Was a VERY Happy day today, going to the mailbox. Got the 2 chips in, and had 4 other packages. Got 8-1/10 12k specs, 9-1/20 14k and 1/20 12k pen/pencil/quill's, a 14K railroad watch, and a 18k gold watch (my best deal, that I literally stole off an auction). The 18k watch was by far the best paid for package in the mail today (the free chips were the best, because they are FREE, <BG>). Spent $78 (including shipping) for 34.5g of 18k material (have already stripped and elect tested the watch material), because the watch was beat to hell, and it attracted very few bidders. Would enjoy doing that (88% profit margin on 4/5 oz gold) about a dozen times each week.

Jim.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Sep 8, 2008)

Glad you liked the Cyrix. They are a cool lookin' old chip. I'm currently stripping a batch in AP. It's tough to destroy the pretty ones!


----------

